# happy new year plug



## Black Talon (Oct 15, 2007)

just messing around with a idea i had to come up with some fireworks for the new year i didnt have anytime for an Christmas plug, so i did this instead. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great work!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

That is awesome. I've toyed around with the effect, but haven't been able to hold any consistency in the pattern yet. With practice I hope to use it on a bait soon.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice as usual B/T, and, as a man from the Chinese Embassy said to me once "you are very skifful". pete


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

I just remembered this, you copied it- Happy New Year. pete !!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work. It reminds me of Japanese art I have seen.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow that is neat! I like it alot.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's cool! Nice work.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow! Very nice. How long did it take for you to do that?


----------



## Black Talon (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the words guys.i like to do some stuff like this, its a change of pace.
it only took around 15-20 min. the first spray is your biggest. and then every color after that you justs make them smaller, till you end up with a dot so to say.a little trick is to thin out the paint alot so it spreads more uniform...........Keith


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's a 3" frog pattern, using the same technique, although not to the precision of B.T. pete


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like some sort of green snake with sunflowers on its side! Cool stuff.


----------

